# Game Five: Celtics (2-2) vs. Spurs (4-1)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*11/11; 7:30 PM EST. FSNE
*
The Spurs, have won their last two games after losing to Dallas on Nov. 5. They have won four of their five games, playing two nights ago against the Charlotte Bobcats; winning by eight; 94 to 86 *(*boxscore*)*. The Spurs were led by Tim Duncan's 29 points off 11-20 shooting to go along with ten rebounds; and Tony Parker's 23 points off 11-19 shooting to go along with his five rebounds and six assists. Off the bench, Manu Ginobili scored eight points to go along with four boards and five assists.

Boston last played the Memphis Grizzlies in an exciting buzzer-beater game, winning by one, 99-98* (*boxscore*)* thanks to Ricky Davis' amazing last-second shot. The Boston Celtics were led by Paul Pierce's 29 points off 9-13 shooting to go along with his eight rebounds, seven assists, and three steals; and Ricky Davis' 18 points off 6-10 shooting with five boards, three assists, and two steals. Mark Blount (17 points off 8-14 shooting with five assits) and Delonte West (8/6/5/2) helped. The Celtics did not play good perimeter and transition defense and Doc Rivers killed the momentum by putting in obscure lineups that did not accomplish anything.

Tonight, we will be playing the best team in the league composed of the best player in the league (Tim Duncan), one of the most efficient wing players in the league (Manu Ginobili), a good young point guard (Tony Parker), and one of the best perimeter defenders in the league (Bruce Bowen). They also have a great bench consisting of Michael Finley, Robert Horry, Nick Van Exel, and Nazr Mohammed. Paul Pierce and Ricky Davis will have a tough time on offense due to the superb defense of Manu Ginobili, *Bruce Bowen*, and the best defender in the league, Tim Duncan. The Spurs play a fundamental type of game in which they do not allow the opposition to score while running the offense through Duncan with Ginobili and Parker creating points. Both teams are coming off one day of rest.

The probable starters for each team:






 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







Roster | Game Site | Team Stats | Schedule | Season Splits | Game Notes | Milestones
 <center>​ 







Roster | Game Site | Team Stats | Schedule | Season Splits | Game Notes | Milestones
​ 
 Game Preview | Live Stats | Play by Play | Box Score | Shot Charts | Game Flow | Game Recap​ </center>​  

Please visit the *San Antonio Spurs Team Forum Game Thread*



> *Spurs* not afraid of the *'Luck of Irish'*
> 
> The Spurs have dominated the regular season series against the Boston Celtics as of late The Spurs have won 21 of the last 22 games overall vs. the Celtics dating back to the 1993-94 season, winning the last 14 matchups against Boston. The Spurs also have a 15 game home win streak against the Celtics. The San Antonio-Boston matchup has seen two runs of dominance, although the Spurs have dominated the series as of late, the Celtics controlled the series during the 80’s as the Spurs lost 20 straight games to Boston between the 1979-80 season and the 1989-90 season before snapping the losing streak to the Celtics with a 97-90 win on 1/12/90 in the Boston Garden.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

You said we last played the Bobcats winning by one on Davis' buzzer beater? I thought we played the Grizzlies?

None the less, I am prepared for an *** whipping tonight. Ill still watch and hope for W , however.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Key matchups, for me, are Paul vs. Bowen and West vs. TP. I think TP will have his way with any point guard we put out there, he's just too fast. Nothing is gonna stop Parker from getting into the paint tonight.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Spurs are going to absolutely dominate us tonight. We won't get away with our shoddy play against the best team in the NBA.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> The Spurs were led by Shane Battier's 29 points off 11-20 shooting to go along with ten rebounds


huh?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I think Premier was toking up before writing this one....


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Ladies and gentlemen, Fabricio Oberto bites his nails.*

Remember that before you cheer for the Spurs.

*I saw him today on the team bus...he was biting his nails.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> I think Premier was toking up before writing this one....


LMAO. I was just going to say that.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I love Tim Duncan.

A Gentlemen in the game of basketball.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

So...What else is there to watch tonight?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> So...What else is there to watch tonight?



:rofl: We're getting killed. At the pregame show, Greg and Gary were saying how "easy" this game will be for the Celtics. The Spurs were never worse...lol. As long as the Spurs have Duncan they're contenders.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow this has turned into a demolition


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> :rofl: We're getting killed. At the pregame show, Greg and Gary were saying how "easy" this game will be for the Celtics. The Spurs were never worse...lol. As long as the Spurs have Duncan they're contenders.


Word. 

They definitely still have Parker, Ginobli, Duncan. That's a better combination of 3 players than pretty much anyone in the league. I don't even watch the pregame show anymore. Those guys make me look like a rocket scientist.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Duncan and Parker have all but four of the 26 points the Spurs scored.

Tommy: 

I have a very good feeling about this game.

26-10 Spurs.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Duncan and Parker have all but four of the 26 points the Spurs scored.
> 
> Tommy:
> 
> ...


Maybe that very good feeling was something he ate...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Spurs lead by thirteen, 26-13, at the end of the first quarter.

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" height="799" width="664"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#000000">*SAN ANTONIO SPURS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Manu Ginobili, SG</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Parker, PG</td><td>12</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bruce Bowen, SF</td><td>11</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Robert Horry, PF</td><td>8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tim Duncan, FC</td><td>10</td><td>6-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Melvin Sanders, GF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Fabricio Oberto, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sean Marks, IR</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*13-21*</td><td>*0-1*</td><td>*0-0*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*26*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*61.9%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 1 (3)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> 
</td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>8</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>9</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>9</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>12</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>6</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>3</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>2</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*6-21*</td><td>*1-2*</td><td>*0-0*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*13*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*28.6%*</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 6 (8)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

uke:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Well, atleast we now know that Dickau can play offense.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Dickau can shoot.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I bet Scal and Dan win this for us.

Pierce better do good.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> I bet Scal and Dan win this for us.
> 
> Pierce better do good.


We're benching Scal already?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Doc with yet another brilliant lineup in when were playing catch up. {sarcasm}

But it's working.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Everyone is playing well this quarter.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

:rofl: @ Al after getting that offensive foul call on Rasho.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Everyone is playing well this quarter.


Duncan is back in, let's see what happens now.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Excellent job by the bench. 

Paul and Ricky are on fire.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

As good as Dickau is at offense (he is all right), he is _so_ bad on defense. He cannot fight through picks and in Doc River's offense where you are expected to, he will fail.

Pierce and Ricky Davis are great.

Our 'second unit' revived our team.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

HAHA HOLY **** MIKE GORMAN. Brunswick Maine is just 10 minutes away from me.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pierce is abusing Bowen.

Tommy



> You like my feeling?


*After Celtics tied it at 39*


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Why does Dickau try to fight through the pick? Why would they not have him drop below it and try to cut off the penetration?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Why does Dickau try to fight through the pick? Why would they not have him drop below it and try to cut off the penetration?


They do not penetrate. They do it at the perimeter and use the pick and pop play for a three.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Premier said:


> They do not penetrate. They do it at the perimeter and use the pick and pop play for a three.


I'd rather have Parker shooting the 3 then getting the easy 2.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gomes and, especially, Dickau have been good (certainly impressing me). Dickau (and West) have been lit up by Tony Parker, but those two threes really helped.

Pierce is amazing. LaFrentz has done a good job on defense (for his skill level).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Spurs, surprisingly, only lead by three at the half, 47-44.

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#000000">*SAN ANTONIO SPURS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Manu Ginobili, SG</td><td>15</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Parker, PG</td><td>18</td><td>8-13</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bruce Bowen, SF</td><td>17</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Robert Horry, PF</td><td>15</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tim Duncan, FC</td><td>17</td><td>8-12</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>19</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nick Van Exel, PG</td><td>5</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Melvin Sanders, GF</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Fabricio Oberto, PF</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sean Marks, IR</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nazr Mohammed, C</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rasho Nesterovic, C</td><td>9</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*21-40*</td><td>*2-8*</td><td>*3-4*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*15*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*47*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*52.5%*</td><td>*25.0%*</td><td>*75.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 3 (5)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> 
</td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>19</td><td>4-10</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>9</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>12</td><td>2-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>18</td><td>6-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>10</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>15</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>9</td><td>2-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>14</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>9</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*20-40*</td><td>*4-6*</td><td>*0-1*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*20*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*44*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*50.0%*</td><td>*66.7%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 10 (15)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Tim Duncan is amazing at defense.

Every big man should model their game after him.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Duncan is just one hell of an all around player.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

That was a great move by West (spin move and mid-range jumper with three on the shot clock). Compared to last season, he has shown that he has more offensive moves and can execute them easier with little hesitation.

The Spurs can flat-out play.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

What a game!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wow. I totally did not call a big game by Parker.

Ricky needs to learn when to stop, it seems.

Pierce is shooting 50%, but not getting to the line.

Tim freaking Duncan (the best player in the NBA) has taken a couple threes and made one.

I'm going to get drunk. Nothing else to do in North Dakota.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

The refs are full of ****. Not calling anything for us but making calls up for the Spurs.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im realy likeing dan dickau, hes gonna be a soild player one day


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> The refs are full of ****. Not calling anything for us but making calls up for the Spurs.


well the first half it was celtics for all the calls now spurs. thats all. i wish it would just be equal throughout the gm.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

No. The Celtics have not gotten **** for calls ALL GAME.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Is it that hard to understand that if you send a shooting guard to double Duncan, Bruce Bowen will make a three-pointer from the corner? Double Duncan with the other big man.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Both teams have combined for twenty-five free throw attempts in three quarters. Boston has attempted eight. San Antonio has attempted 17.

Consider this, Pierce has attempted twenty-five free throws in 36 minutes before.

The refs suck and the Spurs are tremendous. That is why we are losing.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#000000">*SAN ANTONIO SPURS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Manu Ginobili, SG</td><td>24</td><td>3-8</td><td>1-3</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Parker, PG</td><td>27</td><td>9-14</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>19</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bruce Bowen, SF</td><td>29</td><td>3-3</td><td>3-3</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tim Duncan, FC</td><td>26</td><td>9-15</td><td>1-2</td><td>6-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>10</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>25</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Robert Horry, PF</td><td>20</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nick Van Exel, PG</td><td>6</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Melvin Sanders, GF</td><td>8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Fabricio Oberto, PF</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sean Marks, IR</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nazr Mohammed, C</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rasho Nesterovic, C</td><td>13</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*31-54*</td><td>*6-13*</td><td>*13-17*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*30*</td><td>*15*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*81*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*57.4%*</td><td>*46.2%*</td><td>*76.5%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 9 (6)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>28</td><td>4-14</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>15</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>17</td><td>2-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>29</td><td>8-18</td><td>0-1</td><td>4-5</td><td align="right">4</td><td>10</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>20</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>13</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>19</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>14</td><td>3-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>20</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>16</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*25-60*</td><td>*4-9*</td><td>*5-8*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*26*</td><td>*17*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*59*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*41.7%*</td><td>*44.4%*</td><td>*62.5%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 14 (19)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> The refs suck and the Spurs are tremendous. That is why we are losing.


Yeah but if they didn't suck so bad it would actually be a game. Not a damn slaughter.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

well this game would have been easy money with the spurs only 5.5 pt favs...wtf why do i never bet against my team...i just cant do it...eh well


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> well this game would have been easy money with the spurs only 5.5 pt favs...wtf why do i never bet against my team...i just cant do it...eh well



Same here. Ucash down the ****ter.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Someone tell Tommy that Nazr Mohammed cannot play defense.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Someone tell Tommy that Nazr Mohammed cannot play defense.


I'd rather have someone go and slap Greg and Gary for saying that the Spurs are horrible tonight.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(0, 0, 0) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; text-align: center;">*SAN ANTONIO SPURS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Robert Horry, PF</td><td>22</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bruce Bowen, SF</td><td>38</td><td>4-5</td><td>3-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tim Duncan, FC</td><td>31</td><td>11-17</td><td>1-2</td><td>6-6</td><td>0</td><td>12</td><td>12</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>29</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Parker, PG</td><td>32</td><td>10-16</td><td>0-1</td><td>3-4</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>23</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Manu Ginobili, SG</td><td>28</td><td>3-8</td><td>1-3</td><td>4-5</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rasho Nesterovic, C</td><td>22</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sean Marks, IR</td><td>14</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Fabricio Oberto, PF</td><td>8</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Melvin Sanders, GF</td><td>19</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nick Van Exel, PG</td><td>15</td><td>3-6</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nazr Mohammed, C</td><td>7</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Beno Udrih, PG</td><td>4</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>
</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*40-71*</td><td>*6-15*</td><td>*17-22*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*37*</td><td>*41*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*16*</td><td>*20*</td><td>*103*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*56.3%*</td><td>*40.0%*</td><td>*77.3%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 17 (11)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"> <td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(0, 101, 50) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; text-align: center;">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>35</td><td>8-19</td><td>0-1</td><td>4-5</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>10</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>20</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>17</td><td>2-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>16</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>35</td><td>5-17</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>24</td><td>4-12</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>31</td><td>6-12</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>23</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>17</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>9</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>
</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*35-79*</td><td>*4-11*</td><td>*8-15*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*24*</td><td>*33*</td><td>*22*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*15*</td><td>*17*</td><td>*82*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*44.3%*</td><td>*36.4%*</td><td>*53.3%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 15 (21)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## thetruth556 (Aug 3, 2005)

only 8 made free throws, that tells the story. Bad refs and settling for outside shots.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Celtics were scared. Obviously they can't run with a good team. Detriot was a fluke.

Until they prove otherwise...

Lonnnng season................


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> Celtics were scared. Obviously they can't run with a good team. Detriot was a fluke.
> 
> Until they prove otherwise...
> 
> Lonnnng season................


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> :laugh: :laugh:


Disagree?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I disagree. 

San Antoinio is on a completely different level than Detroit. They are the only upper echelon team. 

Upper Echelon
Spurs

Mid-Upper 
Pistons, Heat, Pacers, Suns (with a healthy team), and the Mavs (also with a healthy team), Nets


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

I missed the game tonight.

Anyone who watched it care to elaborate why Blount and Reaf only played 17 minutes each when they weren't in foul trouble?

It's good to see Al get 31 minutes, but with Mark and Raef getting so few and Perkins only logging 6 - it seems like an odd substitution pattern by Doc with the Front Court.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> I disagree.
> 
> San Antoinio is on a completely different level than Detroit. They are the only upper echelon team.
> 
> ...


I think there are 4...

Spurs, Pacers, Pistons, and Heat

Spurs...they have amazing depth.
Pacers...they own the Heat surprisingly and with Artest back, they have 2 top defenders and solid ones with Jackson and Tinsley...plus they can score.
Pistons....they now adding offense to that stellar defense they play. Currently #1 in FG%
Heat...with Shaq in there...makes everyone better...Wade can get on fire...Walker has played well...also amazing depth.

Mid Upper
Suns, Mavs, Nets...*missing some others*


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I missed this game as well. I went to Bennigan's after, and saw on the screen that San Antonio was in triple digits, while Boston was in double digits and Tim Duncan was sitting on the bench just chillin'. I knew it wasn't good.

But the night was not lost for all...not even a little bit. Ladies and gentleman, I stood six feet from Kendrick Perkins while he was on a triple date.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> But the night was not lost for all...not even a little bit. Ladies and gentleman, I stood six feet from Kendrick Perkins while he was on a triple date.




maybe he should be workin on his (non-existent) shot instead of goin on dates???...thats just my opinion...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Disagree?


No, it's just funny to see such rash decisions made on one game. We're still only five games in.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> No, it's just funny to see such rash decisions made on one game. We're still only five games in.


Its not just this season. We were a stronger team last year and we couldn't close games. We still are plauged by the same troubles this year. Why would it be any better with a weaker, less experinced team?


----------

